# Probleme mit Nautilus & Thumbnails [solved]

## obo68

Hallo,

seit dem letzten update -uD world zeigt mir nautilus bei jpeg-Dateien keine Thumbnails mehr, sondern Text-Icons. 

Dies tritt allerdings nur bei jpeg-Dateien auf; avi-, mov-, fli-, flv-, gif-, png-, mpg-, pdf-Dateien sind davon ncht betroffen.

Ich habe schon im Forum gesucht und die Lösung aus diesem  Thread ausprobiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

Oliver.

----------

## ChrisJumper

obo68, da du grade "die Lösung in diesem Thread" geschrieben hast... wollte ich nur nochmal sicher gehen. Hast du auch den zweiten Tipp dort ausprobiert mit dem Löschen der Dateien im ~/.nautilus Verzeichnis? Oder einfach den Ordner umbennen.

----------

## obo68

Hallo ChrisJumper,

ja, ich habe die Verzeichnisse ~/.gnome, ~/.gnome2, ~/.thumbnails und ~/.nautilus komplett gelöscht (»rm -r«). Damit hat es nichts zu tun. Eigenartigerweise habe ich unter einem anderen Login keine Probleme... 

Ich vermute, es liegt an irgend einem Verzeichnis, einer speziellen Setup-Einstellung oder es ist etwas mit dem Mime-System fürchterlich durcheinander geraten. 

Ein selbstgeschriebenes Programm zeigte nach dem Update ebenfalls ein merkwürdiges Verhalten. Der FileChooser erkannte keine Dateien mehr. In der Auswahlliste tauchten nur noch Verzeichnisse auf. Nach einigem Suchen fand ich heraus, das es an 

```
gtk_file_filter_add_mime_type(jpg_filter, "image/jpeg");
```

 lag. Es funktionierte einfach nicht mehr!

Sollte eine unbedachte Änderung im Mime-System die Ursache sein?

----------

## obo68

so, ich habe jetzt die Lösung gefunden.

Es lag an den Dateien in ~/.local/share/mime/. Bei mir gab es eine deutliche Abweichung in der Größe der Dateien im Vergleich zu dem Inhalt von /usr/share/mime/ (Bsp: die Datei generic-icons 0 Bytes zu 11133 Bytes). 

Ein update-mime-database änderte daran nichts.

Daher habe ich das ganze Directory ~/.local/share/mime/ einfach gelöscht.

Und voila! - Nautilus lief wieder, wie gehabt!

An alle nochmal herzlichen Dank.

Ich hoffe, die Lösung hilft auch anderen weiter.

Oliver.

----------

